# Shindigz 50% Off Sale



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Just got an email from Shindigz- they are marking 1200+ halloween items down by at least 50%. You wouldn't believe what I just got for 120 bucks! I am so excited!!! They are selling out fast. 

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=47350


Free ship with $85.00 purchase using code WSXDK4


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you I got the harvester-animated witch spell book-spining motor and animated zombie for 107.00.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They had the jumping spider for 30.00 and resurection mary for 55.00 but both were sold out.
What did you get?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> They had the jumping spider for 30.00 and resurection mary for 55.00 but both were sold out.
> What did you get?


Ready? Here it goes...

ANIMATED HEAD DETACHED SKELETON 22.50
EVIL MIRROR 7.00
BAG O BONES PKG/12 (2 packs) 4.00 ea
STANDING ZOMBIE W/ LIGHT UP EYES 30.00
GRUESOME GROUND BREAKERS 5.00
GROUNDBREAKER ZOMBIE W/ LIGHTS & SOUND 22.50
FLYING LIGHT UP GREEN FACED WITCH 7.00
STANDING BLACK REAPER 17.50
COBWEBS SET/6 $2.50

My husband is going to KILL ME! LOL My total was 129.00!! I think that's awesome! Don't you? 

ANIMATED REACHING HAND 6.25


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

If I didn't already have a bunch of those hands I would have got some of those.
I made a promise to hubby no more buying for awhile.He was very understanding of the have to buy after he saw the harvester lol.
Thanks for posting the sale.Great props you got.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Thank you I got the harvester-animated witch spell book-spining motor and animated zombie for 107.00.


I'm curious...which zombie did you get exactly?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry I started another thread on this sale. Couldn't figure out how to take it off after I saw dippedstix thread. I was just sosososo excited! I bought a standing black reaper for 30.00 and a tombstone lifter (normally 99.00) for only 40!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Sorry I started another thread on this sale. Couldn't figure out how to take it off after I saw dippedstix thread. I was just sosososo excited! I bought a standing black reaper for 30.00 and a tombstone lifter (normally 99.00) for only 40!


I got the black reaper too along with a bunch of other things. LOL


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

If I had the extra money, I would pick up the Hanging Tree man and then use it to make a wicked scarecrow!! Great sale.. thanks for posting!


----------



## thome.josh (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought my halloween purchases were finished last week. I try to limit what I buy each year before Halloween. I tend to try and wait till after for the sales, but in the last 2 days I found deals posted here. $20 crawler from walmart and $45 from shindigz. I missed most of the really good things though it seems.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

THANK YOU! I bought a bunch of stuff for my party that I'd already been eyeballing at Party City. I can't believe how much cheaper this site was. I'm most excited about the tombstone lifter (what a steal!) and the Haunted 666 sign which I saw for the first time at the Spirit store today and LOVED, but couldn't justify $40 for it. This site had it for $15! Unbelievable!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

All i want is that dang pumpkin server that didn't show up at HomeGoods. Now, it's cheaper with this sale than HomeGoods, but they sold out before this sale at a high price and don't have an estimated in stock date either! Arrrrrgggh! THAT'S frustration!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Shindigz always runs their Halloween clearance sale super early for some reason. I remember last year they went up to 80% off the same time this week. I think I bought something like $300 worth of stuff for about $100. I hope they go that low again


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sigh,

Just spent $138 on their site..WHY Must you do this to me guys....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

dippedstix said:


> I'm curious...which zombie did you get exactly?


I think the same one you got it's a ground breaker
http://www.shindigz.com/party/Lawn-Zombie.cfm?addFlag=1
My order has done shipped.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well the prices are back up and alot is out of out of stock.
Congrats to all of us who got some great deals.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so excited. I ended up placing two orders. I just couldn't stand missing out on a bargain. I was a little surprised to see that the prices went back up. I was half-expecting it to be one of those never ending "sales". I just wish I had remembered to use the free shipping code before I placed the order. I remembered, of course, right after the order processed...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Well the prices are back up and alot is out of out of stock.
> Congrats to all of us who got some great deals.


I am so excited I don't know what to do with myself! I got a shipping confirmation already got a shipping confirmation this morning. I still haven't told my husband. I am sort of hoping he'll be at work when it gets here. LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't know why I am repeating myself. LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep- that's the one. I just checked my tracking numbers and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. Darn! My husband is off work tomorrow and will be home all day. I was really hoping it would be delivered when he was at work. I could have found an easy way to break it to him like drag out a piece at a time here and there. LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

siradam134 said:


> Sigh,
> 
> Just spent $138 on their site..WHY Must you do this to me guys....


LOL I just read your post. I feel your pain! LOL


----------



## thome.josh (Sep 19, 2011)

I ended up placing 2 orders. I could not help but go back for seconds. Well the first shipment arrived today and its short and item. The one item I was most stoked about. Going to have to give them a call.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my order today!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had promised my hubby no more buying however when the box arrived I looked at him and said you got a problem lol.He knows with me I mean well but will always buy good sale items.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I got my shipment today too. The zombie groundbreaker looks so much better in person than online! I LOVE him!!! I can't wait to put the other pieces together. The mirror I ordered arrived broken. I am going to have to send them an email about that. Other than that, everything is great!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel a little disappointed. The Tombstone lifter's LED lights don't work. The Haunted 666 Sign doesn't spin correctly (not even enough to pass off as normal). The Happy Halloween banner has the word Halloween printed in mirror image so it's unreadable. How does that even happen? And the Fedora hat arrived crushed and torn. Granted, there were a lot of other things I purchased, but I was pretty excited about these items - well, maybe not the hat so much... It makes me wonder if they're selling these items so cheap because they're defective.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

For what it's worth the 666 sign I got from shindigz works, the tape (blocking the battery) had been pulled so it was likely operated at some point.
The inverting mirror was made a bit cheaper than I expected, but the 666 sign and guy in spider web were great deals.
Their site says 80% discount now, but prices are worse than when the 50% off was going.


----------

